# 9wk Poo biting kids ankles etc



## Charlie-Bear-Poo (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to the site, and need to post an introduction thread, but wanted to get some advice/help with our 9wk old poo first!

He is gorgeous, too cute! BUT he is biting the kids ankles , hands, hanging off their trousers and even their tights!!! I understand puppies all bite, but this is scaring the kids to the point where they are trying to run past him and dive bomb over the sofa arms to get away from him! He was meant to be a 'Christmas present' ( although he is really Mum and Dad's present, but don't tell anyone). It's worrying though as I don't want this to be a long term style of relationship between Charlie and the children. 

He is fine with our 13 yr old, but thinks the 6 and 2 yr olds are an easy target! I do say NO and give him one of his chew toys, but if he sees either of them move he's right there in seconds.

Has anyone got any tips on training with this problem...and I do mean both the dog and the children!

Thanks.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This is the most common first post on here! Everyone goes through the same biting stage and it's especially hard when you have children. There are a number of different tactics (some work and others don't so its a bit of trial and error)
1 - yelp like a young puppy when you get bitten (this just seemed to make Lolly more excited for us so didn't work)
2 - stop playing and turn your back (again Lolly just kept on biting)
3 - Time out - if you have somewhere you can put the puppy (not their crate) like a downstairs loo then a firm NO and put them on their own for a couple of minutes
4 - Hold their muzzle (hand around mouth and nose) until they start to back away (this worked best with Lolly)
Always have a chew toy to hand to offer the puppy when its biting.

Your puppy will just see your youngest children as litter mates which makes it especially hard. My 9 year old son definitely got the worst of the biting. Encourage the children to be calm around the puppy (easier said than done I know!) Try to teach your puppy soft mouth by playing with it in the evening when the children are in bed and praise when using a soft mouth but use one of the above tactics when it gets too hard.

But above all - remember this stage doesn't last long. They usually start to stop biting by 16 weeks.


----------



## Charlie-Bear-Poo (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi and thank you! I'm glad it's not just me!

I have tried to tell our 6 yr old to be calm as her running about just makes Charlie think she's playing, but it's just not getting through. Obviously the 2 yr old is less understanding - she has taken to whacking him on the head with her lamb comforter toy! It's a crazy roundabout world! I feel like I'm telling everyone off at the minute: the puppy, the kids and even the husband has had his fair share


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does get better!
I suggest that you restrick the puppy to the kitchen unless you are able to police his behaviour around your younger children!
Little kids are such fun - they squeak and squeal and rush around and you can make them do all of the above more by nipping them! Yay!
Charlie will learn if you are consistent with him. Try and get your little ones involved in feeding him and teaching him how to sit etc because if he sees them as more than just his chew toy he may respect them more!!
Good luck and be kind to yourself - sounds as if you might be heading towards the puppy blues stage. They are hard work... but so worth it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, this really is an all too familiar thread, if you get time (ha ha) click on 'the puppy place' forum heading and scroll back - you will find so many similar threads, whilst it may not give an immediate solution it does make you feel so much better knowing so many start like this, and it does get better - the bad news is it is around 20 weeks when they lose the baby teeth when you will notice a huge improvement, and i'm sure that sounds a lifetime away to you right now!! the advice you have been given is great - I was told 'hold his muzzle with a firm no', I thought that didn't work for my puppy (seemed to make him worse) but what I wasn't told at the time was to do it until they stop coming back at you - I think this would have been good advice as our boy was such a feisty little thing, unfortunately when he came back at us we just thought it made him worse so we stopped, guess that made him feel the winner. But first I would try the VERY LOUD Yelp! it seems to work for quite a few, if he backs off for a second make a big fuss of him. another idea is to keep a house line on him (very cheap lead) so you can pull him away from the kids easily without him being rewarded by touch. Let the kids put his food down for him so they feel involved and let them enjoy giving him lots of gentle strokes when he is very sleepy. Do you use a crate? best thing when everyone needs a bit of a breather. Good luck.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Can only repeat what has already been said really, we have all been through the puppy biting stage at some point and I know it can be really hectic with lots of screaming from the kids (and you at them )trying to keep the situation under control, but it does get better I promise x

Try and distract him with some chews such as a stag bar, pigs ear or even a frozen tea towel (soak it and tie it in a knot, then put it in the freezer for a few hours ) helps with the teething, I found holding Baileys mussel and telling him no worked for us, but as dawn said you do have to be consistent in which ever method you choose x

Good luck x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

As well as the training techniques mentioned restricting him to a room is a good idea and it gives the kids and him a break. Bertie has supervised lounge visits as I like to call them and if he gets ok excited in the kitchen he goes. Some days he can be in there a lot if he's being especially bitey! Bertie seems to like my 22 month olds dresses he seems to want to hang off them. Hard work isn't it but worth it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Charlie Bear Poo .. you are being a cheeky Charlie 

Some tips here on stopping unwanted puppy nipping:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/16/frequently-asked-cockapoo-questions-answers/


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We have all been through it, I thought I was never going to stop Dexter hanging on to the back of my trousers all the time, and getting cross with him made him worse!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, Charlie looks adorable - but we all know what little demons they can be! I don't have kids of that age, but do have a very very nippy pup called Harley - who is getting better at 15 weeks after 7 weeks of perseverance and training him! Does still nip, but not quite as vicious or hard. My recommendations on what worked for us are 3 things - 
1. as everyone says, have a time out or safe area. We have a pen attached to his crate where he can see what's going on, and we can put him when he is extra nippy - which usually links with him being tired or over excited and you will learn the signs! The pen has taken over our dining room but has been a godsend
2. a training lead, we were advised to keep it on him and whenever he is biting, take him by the lead into a time out area (dining room for us) and leave him on his own. He eventually gets the idea that more reward for not nipping. The training lead again is useful as you can keep your hands safe, and by not picking him up he is getting even less reward as getting no human contact. You also don't talk to them so again they are getting no reward or confused by your voice and relate the extraction to their action. This was all advised by an expert, who does use 'modern' techniques - tough going but it worked
3. be a tree - especially for the little ones. This has been essential to teach him not to jump up. In essence when he sees you you ignore him, stand still, wrap hands around you out of his way (ie, be like a tree) and then give him lots of praise when he eventually sits down. We get all visiting kids and adults to be a tree and he calms down quite quickly now
These are all quite tough to maintain though, and hard work - I remember the despair early on wondering how on earth I would cope - but you will and it does get better.
The training lead is also great when friends come round with smaller kids as I can control how close Harley gets to them whilst allowing him to socialise. Both sides feel a little more comfortable and confident, and I would give him lots of treats and distract him from the noise and show him it was better to stay with me and be peaceful.
Let us all know how it goes - and stay positive
Jen


----------



## Charlie-Bear-Poo (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks to you all, I will try and follow all your tips and see how we get on.

JoJo - thank you for the link, a fab website, I will take some time later to have a good read.

I'm really pleased I've joined this forum as you're all so friendly and welcoming, with massive amounts of knowledge! I am not alone!

It's quite scary this dog owning business...I was raised as a 'cat person' and always said I'd never have a dog, but when we saw cockapoos my husband managed to work me around! And Charlie is a gorgeous little thing, as I said in my OP I just want to get it right and have a nicely trained dog who is happy to be a part of our family.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

We to have a nine week old pup and I have a 3 and a 8 year old. we are going through the same thing. Thanks for asking as all the advice is helping me too.


----------

